# I hate this weather!



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Im really sick of it being warm then cold how am I/US goin to get on the ice like this. Its finaly startin to get cold Thank God!


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

well drdeerhunter....your quote says it all "Courage is Being Scared to Death and Saddling up Anyway" John Wayne ....just bring along some 2x4's and "FISH ON"


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Uhhh... -3 this morning in VC. That'll help ya. Forecast not to crack 30 for a week with single digits for lows. I'll be on the ice next week!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I could swear that I saw -12 in DL last night. We will be out there before you know it.


----------

